# kayak cart



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought me a kayak earlier this summer and now know I need a " cart or wheels " to transport by myself from the truck to the water. Has anyone ever built their own or is better to just buy one ?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I built mine from pvc for my first yak. Its pretty cheap and easy. I think the most expensive part would be the wheels, however my dad had some old push lawnmower wheels that I was able to use for my cart. If you want a pic of my cart let me know...


----------



## Kings Pointer (Mar 18, 2011)

I built mine out of a milk crate, harbor freight wheels, piece of pool noodle, a piece of PVC, a stainless steel rod, washers and clips from Home Depot. Cost me less than 30 bucks. The wheels come off, go below and there's my crate behind my seat. The first trip didn't go so well, but I cut a little "V" in the crate so the keel would sit in it.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Kings Pointer, I saw one on You Tube made of a milk crate and I thought that it looked promising.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I would look at the C Tug. I can break that thing down and put it in the front hatch of my Outback. It's a little pricey but well worth the money IMHO. A smart design and very well built.

I would recommend getting the new hard wheels not the inflatable ones. The inflatable ones are too narrow for sand. My new wheels are on the way


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the C-tug as well. Absolutely love it. Got it for cheap on ebay.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I have made two.
One for my tandem sit in, the yak rides on top, strapped to the cart. Pros: easy on and off. Cons: unless I get the yak exactly straight on the rig will 'dog walk', and not track straight.
The other cart is for my SOT. It extends through the scuppers. This one I had to epoxy a wooden dowel into the uprights for added strength after it broke when I hit a hole in the ground. 
On both I used 1/2" all thread for the axle, and with washers, I bolted the 5-6" wheels to the frame
If you are handy, build one, if not, buy.


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I made mine from a milk create also works great,I pull it sometimes a much as a half mile with little effort. bought the wheels at harbor freight for around 12 bucks. if you look on my profile there are a couple of pix you can see.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Parts for my cart:
approx. 6 feet of 1" PVC pipe
4 three way T 1" PVC connectors
6 PVC 1" end caps
PVC glue
pipe insulation (for padding)
3 feet of 3/8" stainless steel roundbar (axel for wheels)
4 large fender washers
medium sized hooks to strap the kayak to the cart
2 pins (to hold wheels on)
2 salvaged push lawnmower wheels

































I made the width of the top bars that the kayak sits on to fit the ridges on the underside of my kayak.
I started off using a bungee to strap the kayak to the cart, but found that a small ratchet strap worked better.
I don't know if this is the best way, but it works for me.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I made one... it sucked. So I bought one. +3 for the C-Tug! Definitely worth its money! Like yakattack said there are new plastic wheels for it, but it all depends where you launch. If your not doing much beach launching, then don't even worry about it. I just launched off sand this weekend with no problem, but the sand was pretty packed tight.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I made one. works great!








GB


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Grady-Black - Where did you get those wheels??


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Mattel's Bigwheel..


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a cart that I can break down and fits easily into both my yaks. My problem is, I have the blowup tires. Around the house its perfect, but on the beach, its a dog. Can I buy some sand wheels anywhere that will interchange with the wheels I have now?


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas.


----------

